# Bull red on the fly



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Took my girl and the dogs for an after work run to the pass. Ran across a pod of reds on the beach, so after untangling the yorky, I got off a backhanded cast...7wt, with a sinking tip...and that triple jointed orvis fly...... is hanging from his mouth ....I pushed the fish closer to the camera..so you could see the fly....lol

And of course the GOPRO was onboard.....POS! I have some really nice upside down video!!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Nice fish on the fly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! You can flip the video back upright in the GoPro software after you transfer the video to your computer.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice FEESH!! I like the action on those game changers, kind of like casting a wet sock though .


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

wtbfishin said:


> Nice FEESH!! I like the action on those game changers, kind of like casting a wet sock though .


No doubt, I think I'd rather throw a clouser! I can't remember what the actual name of that fly is.????...... I like it for stud trout too.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

a said:


> No doubt, I think I'd rather throw a clouser! I can't remember what the actual name of that fly is.????...... I like it for stud trout too.


It's a "Game Changer" :yes:


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Good gravy you did good. What's the weight on the that bull.??


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

15 lbs


----------



## reelteacher (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice Job! I'm Heading down to that area next week for Spring Break. I'm a teacher in Louisville, KY, and my sister lives in Navarre. I'm towing my 16 ft. jon boat down, hoping to fish the bays. Looks like the fish are just starting to move in. 
Any hints for this fly fishing fanatic?! Thank you!


----------

